# the last 7 days of hunting waterfowl



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

and with a great group of guy's and my baby girl sophie we piled them up ..
























slow day 4 geese and a band 








7 man limit of geese 








16 geese 1 hen mallard 1 pintail 1 goose band 








and the last day of 2012 duck hunt 9 duck's 4 geese and one duck band .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice season for you!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

From the looks of it you and your shooters had a FANTASTIC last 7 day's of the season...Great Job....JIM....CL....!$


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!!! what size dog vest is it in this picture??I had a few inquires on the one I am selling, but would be nice to know size of yours and dog too....thanks


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> very nice!!! what size dog vest is it in this picture??I had a few inquires on the one I am selling, but would be nice to know size of yours and dog too....thanks


XL i know you are selling one but you'r 3 hr away.. it's the same one you have.. mine got ripped up bad this season from her plowing in the swamp.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Very nice. Got a few here Saturday. Lot of birds showed up just in time for the water to lock up, or just have no where to launch a boat to get to them.


----------

